# Nicht funktionierende Links auf FH..



## Kxxxxx (15. Oktober 2011)

Warum kann man eigentlich nicht mehr auf die strittigen Stränge im Forum zugreifen? Sind sie bereits gelöscht worden?


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Warum kann man eigentlich nicht mehr auf die strittigen Stränge im Forum zugreifen? Sind sie bereits gelöscht worden?



Was meinen ???


----------



## Kxxxxx (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was meinen ???


Auf FH war doch eine Linkliste zum AB. Keiner der Links funst mehr.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Jo, hab ich auch grad gesehen. Weiß nicht ob die von der Administration stumpf geschaltet wurden, oder wo sonst der Fehler leigt.
Macht aber nix, hier kann ja jeder lesen, auch ohne sich zu registrieren.


----------



## Jose (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

kaputte links auf fisch-hitparade.de:

die wandeln den link um. aus showthread.php oder forumdisplay.php machen die "angeln.php" oder "anglerforum.php".

un shitparade, sorry, uns hitparade #d


----------



## Kxxxxx (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Jose schrieb:


> kaputte links auf fisch-hitparade.de:
> 
> die wandeln den link um. aus showthread.php oder forumdisplay.php machen die "angeln.php" oder "anglerforum.php".
> 
> un shitparade, sorry, uns hitparade #d


Daran kannes eigentlich nicht liegen. Weil ich das vermutet habe, bin ich hingegangen und habe die Adresse der Seite direkt eingetragen. Der Link funste aber trotzdem nicht. 

Ich bekomme immer Fehler 404 - Komponente nicht gefunden.


----------



## Jose (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

doch, liegt daran.

außerdem haben die den trööt geschlossen, Zitat:
_"Problemdiskussionen eines anderen Forums brauchen hier wirklich nicht  weiter zertreten werden. Thema daher geschlossen, ich bitte um  Verständnis!"_

un shitparade, sorry, uns hitparade #d


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Jose schrieb:


> außerdem haben die den trööt geschlossen, Zitat:
> _"Problemdiskussionen eines anderen Forums brauchen hier wirklich nicht  weiter zertreten werden. Thema daher geschlossen, ich bitte um  Verständnis!"_



Soviel zum Thema, ...alle Angler ziehen an einem Strang.... Das mag ja eventuell stimmen, bloß scheinbar noch viel zu oft in unterschiedliche Richtungen. |rolleyes


----------



## Kxxxxx (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

Kann mir vielleicht die funktionierenden Links einer posten oder hier in den Strang stellen. Ich würde mir einfach mal gerne durchlesen, was angeblich beleidigend sein soll.


----------



## Hanns Peter (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht die funktionierenden Links einer posten oder hier in den Strang stellen. Ich würde mir einfach mal gerne durchlesen, was angeblich beleidigend sein soll.



z.B. hier geht es um die GmbH:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3367415&highlight=gmbh#post3367415


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2011)

Die entsprechenden OT-Beiträge aus anderen Thread wurden hierher verschoben.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nicht funktionierende Links auf FH..*

So`n Ärger aber auch, ich wurde noch nicht mal verwarnt...|uhoh:

Aber da sieht man es wieder mal: Anstatt mal über seinen Schatten zu springen und gemeinsam was auf die Füße zu stellen wird das Ding geschlossen...

Die haben aber ein paar Sätze von mir übersehen...:q

Deswegen können die User immer noch hier mitlesen und diskutieren auch wenn der Betreiber da was dagegen hat.

Frage mich nur warum?


----------



## Jose (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Nicht funktionierende Links auf FH..*

ich nochmal, hat mir keine ruhe gelassen, also fisch-hitparade nochmal getestet: neues thema, "rapfen", mit link auf einen AB-post: funktioniert.

die haben also willentlich links zum thema des angleroberhäuptlings disabled.

(haben eh ein scheixx-layout)
-- ende shitparade --


----------

